# New England Blizzard



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Those of you who live in New England, please be weather aware. There are possibilities of some areas getting 2 feet of snow with a blizzard predicted to arrive Friday into Saturday morning. Last time I checked the forecast, Boston and maybe Providence are supposed to get the worst of the snowstorm. IF the blizzard develops as expected, there will be power outages and road closures. Be prepared and be safe everyone.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm going to be in Mass. at the end of the month. I'm REALLY hoping all the crummy weather is all gone by then (WISHFUL THINKING)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

They're still on the edge with this. Seems the storm could go two different tracks with vastly different results. My son's waiting on this storm. If it is going to be big, he has to go to the CBS station in Boston to produce the weather. He's still not sure but ready to go. Could be a biggie though.


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

wow... I hope its not too much snow! I live in Boston, and I was hoping I was able to take out both of my fluffs out for a long walk. it might still be fun though- snowboarding in Boston common with fluffs anyone??


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*when these storms come so much can go wrong.ill watch the weather for that area and be praying for all those in the snow path*
*to stay well and be safe.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## Mom2James (Mar 13, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> They're still on the edge with this. Seems the storm could go two different tracks with vastly different results. My son's waiting on this storm. If it is going to be big, he has to go to the CBS station in Boston to produce the weather. He's still not sure but ready to go. Could be a biggie though.


You see? I asked for your son to "produce" a better forecast for Friday and here you are telling me that if it's big he is going to Boston to produce.......weather? LOL! We can not have a storm on Friday. I am willing it away! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm in MA close to Boston so we'll have to see if and what this storm really develops into. We haven't had too bad of a winter thus far so we're due for a storm like there predicting!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo wants to know if we're going to shovel him a path to the shed and back....I assured him we'd meet his demands


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Some of the computer models are now showing 40 - 48 inches for some areas. The computer models are also including Portsmouth, NH and I think the total for them is 41 inches.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Here's a link to a blog from Dr. Jeff Masters about the blizzard:


Dr. Jeff Masters' WunderBlog : Historic Nor'easter poised to slam Boston and the Northeast U.S. | Weather Underground


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Here in Ontario, we're under a "major winter storm warning" for overnight tonight and tomorrow all day.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

lmillette said:


> I'm in MA close to Boston so we'll have to see if and what this storm really develops into. We haven't had too bad of a winter thus far so we're due for a storm like there predicting!


And how close are you to your delivery date? Don't want you going into labor during a blizzard.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I am in Massachusetts, and they are predicting 33 inches for our area of the state.

I have never been so grateful for pee pads! :chili:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Blizzard warnings are now up for NYC and Long Island. Expected snow totals have increased.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Blizzard warnings are out for southern New England, incl. Boston.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maltese#1fan said:


> And how close are you to your delivery date? Don't want you going into labor during a blizzard.


Lindsay has a while yet - early April



Kathleen said:


> I am in Massachusetts, and they are predicting 33 inches for our area of the state.
> 
> *I have never been so grateful for pee pads! *:chili:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I've felt the same way since my knee accident


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

maltese#1fan said:


> And how close are you to your delivery date? Don't want you going into labor during a blizzard.


Karen, I know!! I'm 32 weeks but could really go into labor anytime since I've had preterm contractions since I've been 24 weeks and am now on modified bed rest as he has sent me to the hospital twice already for possible preterm labor. So I suppose if he really wants to be a trouble maker, he'll come early during a blizzard!! :innocent:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> I am in Massachusetts, and they are predicting 33 inches for our area of the state.
> 
> I have never been so grateful for pee pads! :chili:


Kathleen, where in MA about are you?


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

lmillette said:


> Kathleen, where in MA about are you?


I live not too far from Lowell, near where 495 meets 290, closer to Worcester. But I grew up in the Merrimack Valley.

I am glad you have two good hosptials near you, just in case! 
There should be plenty of snow plows out and about in case you need a ride! Just kidding...I am sure he will be a little angel, not a trouble maker.
Enjoy the snow day tomorrow!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> I live not too far from Lowell, near where 495 meets 290, closer to Worcester. But I grew up in the Merrimack Valley.
> 
> I am glad you have two good hosptials near you, just in case!
> There should be plenty of snow plows out and about in case you need a ride! Just kidding...I am sure he will be a little angel, not a trouble maker.
> Enjoy the snow day tomorrow!


My husband's family lives in Paxton MA out by Worcester so we're out that way a lot! One day we should plan a play date!!  

Good thinking about hitching a ride with a plow! LOL! My hospital is actually in Nashua, NH because that is where all my doctors are but in an emergency situation like a blizzard, Lowell General is literally right down the street so I would head there most likely if something did happen. I'm sure the little guy will be an angel since he has already been a trouble maker!  Enjoy the snow and happy shoveling!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

lmillette said:


> My husband's family lives in Paxton MA out by Worcester so we're out that way a lot! One day we should plan a play date!!
> 
> We should definitely plan a get together for the Massachusetts area members, now that there are a few of us! Maybe in the spring or summer when the weather is better.
> Sounds like fun! :aktion033:


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

I am in Boston! I would love play dates for our little puppies( I've got two~)... umm... once the weather has warmed up a bit. hehe.
It usually does not snow too bad in the city..


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Curious_Ein said:


> I am in Boston! I would love play dates for our little puppies( I've got two~)... umm... once the weather has warmed up a bit. hehe.
> It usually does not snow too bad in the city..


Yay! That would be great!
It looks like the city is in the "greater than 24 inches" snow zone this time!
Do you have little teeny snow booties for those teeny tiny puppy feet?


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Curious_Ein said:


> I am in Boston! I would love play dates for our little puppies( I've got two~)... umm... once the weather has warmed up a bit. hehe.
> It usually does not snow too bad in the city..


You'll get a lot of snow with this storm. I'm already reading the reports of Logan and your transit authority planning to shut down.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

vjw said:


> You'll get a lot of snow with this storm. I'm already reading the reports of Logan and your transit authority planning to shut down.


Thanks so much for all of the updates!
Are you in New England too?


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Kathleen said:


> Thanks so much for all of the updates!
> Are you in New England too?


No. I'm in Kentucky and a meteorology addict. I love tracking the weather when there's something interesting unfolding.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

They are calling this historic!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

vjw said:


> No. I'm in Kentucky and a meteorology addict. I love tracking the weather when there's something interesting unfolding.


Well this one must be keeping you busy! Now the local news reports are saying up to three feet, with drifts up to five feet! But they tend to exaggerate for ratings, so I don't think I believe it. The last storm was being called "Snowmageddon" so it will be interesting to see what name the local stations come up with for this one! So far, just the "Epic Storm."

They keep referring to predictions according to the "European model." I have never heard of that before, have you? Sounds like a luxury car, or a French supermodel


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Curious_Ein said:


> I am in Boston! I would love play dates for our little puppies( I've got two~)... umm... once the weather has warmed up a bit. hehe.
> It usually does not snow too bad in the city..


Yay!! It will be so much to have a MA meet up!! We will definitely have to plan something when the weather is nice!! 



Kathleen said:


> Well this one must be keeping you busy! Now the local news reports are saying up to three feet, with drifts up to five feet! But they tend to exaggerate for ratings, so I don't think I believe it. The last storm was being called "Snowmageddon" so it will be interesting to see what name the local stations come up with for this one! So far, just the "Epic Storm."
> 
> They keep referring to predictions according to the "European model." I have never heard of that before, have you? Sounds like a luxury car, or a French supermodel


I'm with you Kathleen, not sure I fully believe that it is going to be as big as they are saying because they've done it in the past and it wasn't nearly as bad as they were predicting. 

My groomers just posted on Facebook they are closed tomorrow and Saturday! So I hope for them the storm is bad enough to close up shop for two days!


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> Yay! That would be great!
> It looks like the city is in the "greater than 24 inches" snow zone this time!
> Do you have little teeny snow booties for those teeny tiny puppy feet?


awesome~! I wonder how many of us are in MA?? I only see larger fluffs having play dates in the Boston Common, and my heart drops everytime I see large dogs coming near my fluff..(but there are a lot of Golden Doodles here, and they are very gentle..). I do have a booties for Ein, but he just had this growth spurt and those tiny boots do not fit him anymore. I will prob need to get a next size up... I am so bad I took him out on a walk yesterday without the shoes, and his feet got soo dirty and cold. Poor Ein!




vjw said:


> You'll get a lot of snow with this storm. I'm already reading the reports of Logan and your transit authority planning to shut down.



lol I can't wait for that snow though!! Thankfully my car is safely parked in the garage, so I won't have any car to dig up.... but I do feel bad for those who do! Also.. Ein just got neutered today, and Vet told me no play time in the snow- *sucks*!!



lmillette said:


> Yay!! It will be so much to have a MA meet up!! We will definitely have to plan something when the weather is nice!!
> I'm with you Kathleen, not sure I fully believe that it is going to be as big as they are saying because they've done it in the past and it wasn't nearly as bad as they were predicting.
> My groomers just posted on Facebook they are closed tomorrow and Saturday! So I hope for them the storm is bad enough to close up shop for two days!


 yeap! lol but I am still on the fence about the Epic snow though! they always make it out to be so much worse than it actually end up being.... but you will never know I suppose, until the day comes!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Kathleen said:


> Well this one must be keeping you busy! Now the local news reports are saying up to three feet, with drifts up to five feet! But they tend to exaggerate for ratings, so I don't think I believe it. The last storm was being called "Snowmageddon" so it will be interesting to see what name the local stations come up with for this one! So far, just the "Epic Storm."
> 
> They keep referring to predictions according to the "European model." I have never heard of that before, have you? Sounds like a luxury car, or a French supermodel



Yes, there are several computer models meteorologists use (GFS, NAM, European, and Rapid Refresh to name a few). They all have their strengths and weaknesses, so they generally use which model is best for the circumstances, in this case it is the European. 

With this storm, there will be a merger of two different storm systems (called phasing in meteorology terms) and this is how it will become so powerful and have so much moisture for snow. Meteorologists are in the business of prediction, not production, so I think we have to be prepared for worst case scenarios and hope they overshoot the estimates. 

Jim Cantore of The Weather Channel flew to Boston with a yardstick - not a good sign. It'll be interesting to if he gets another thunder snow opportunity. I'm not a good actress, but I have a pretty good Jim Cantore snow thunder impersonation. 

These videos are funny because he knows there's going to be thunder. Here's one:

YouTube


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

vjw said:


> Jim Cantore of The Weather Channel flew to Boston with a yardstick - not a good sign. It'll be interesting to if he gets another thunder snow opportunity. I'm not a good actress, but I have a pretty good Jim Cantore snow thunder impersonation.
> 
> These videos are funny because he knows there's going to be thunder. Here's one:
> 
> YouTube


:HistericalSmiley:It's never a good sign when Jim Cantore is in your community!

Joy - the video you posted is from "Snowmageddon" in Chicago two years ago when we got just shy of 2 feet. I knew we weren't going to work the next day, so I stayed up late, lit the fireplace, and drank hot cocoa watching the lightening from my patio door. It was very awesome that night!

To all of you east coasters - stay safe!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

vjw said:


> Jim Cantore of The Weather Channel flew to Boston with a yardstick - not a good sign. It'll be interesting to if he gets another thunder snow opportunity. I'm not a good actress, but I have a pretty good Jim Cantore snow thunder impersonation.
> 
> These videos are funny because he knows there's going to be thunder. Here's one:
> 
> YouTube


Very funny! I didn't think thunder snow was that unusual to cause such a dramatic reaction!
I am hoping he only needs one yardstick, not more!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

All I can say is that the meteorologists made a very big thing about Superstorm Sandy and boy were they right in spades.:w00t::w00t: But in that all the models lined up. They usually try to find how much overlap there is in the models to be more precise.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

maggieh said:


> :HistericalSmiley:It's never a good sign when Jim Cantore is in your community!
> 
> Joy - the video you posted is from "Snowmageddon" in Chicago two years ago when we got just shy of 2 feet. I knew we weren't going to work the next day, so I stayed up late, lit the fireplace, and drank hot cocoa watching the lightening from my patio door. It was very awesome that night!
> 
> To all of you east coasters - stay safe!



. . . I did the same thing with our last three inches of snow. We don't have a lot of really deep snows. We do average about five days a year of ice. I think tornado alley has shifted to Ky too.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

The Weather Channel is issuing a STORM:CON of 9 for NYC, and 10 for Boston:


STORM:CON - Winter Impact Index - weather.com


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

The NAM computer model is now showing 2 feet of snow for a good portion of New Jersey. For areas hit by Sandy. . .:crying 2:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

The NAM model now has 2 feet for the NYC area too. This beast is getting crazier by the minute. The blizzard forecast too.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I have read/heard that we here Dutchess County NY could get 12-14", according to some... 14-16" by others and 16-18" by yet others. Even the 'lowest' forecast range is plenty for me! LOL 
We have a plow so opening up our hill isn't a problem... and neighbor has one too... Both men ( hubby and neighbor take turns , usually) We are on a private road so clearing is up to the 3 of us living on this hill ...the 3rd is daughter and SIL to neighbor and they live toward bottom..and the SIL sometimes hops in the truck and takes a turn. 
We are well supplied, food, fuel, generator, etc, so we just have to ride out whatever comes our way. The shoveling I've managed to do so far but think this baby will need a better set of arms and better back than I have, and hubby's health doesn't allow him to do it. I will however try to keep one path clear.... during the storm... God forbid we had an emergency, I just don't feel comfortable not having that done. The other walkways can wait. ...Oh and of course little Naddie needs her 'potty-parlor' cleared but that doesn't have to be too big an area... in weather like that she's quick in and quick back.
My heart does go out to the NJ people who will be hit hard once again! I don't know how they cope!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good luck, Terry. And all our NY, NJ, CT and MA friends. Quite the storm and thankfully during the weekend so many people don't HAVE to go to work.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC: the timing of the phasing for the two storms has changed and the storm is coming faster. Henry Margusity of Accuweather thinks this might decrease the snowfall amounts for NYC. I certainly hope so.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

I Think Everyone has had all they can take of this.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Here is a satellite animation from NASA showing the phasing of the two storms into one. It's just 21 seconds long


http://goes.gsfc.nasa.gov/goescolor/goeseast/hurricane2/movie/latest_ref.mov


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> Very funny! I didn't think thunder snow was that unusual to cause such a dramatic reaction!
> I am hoping he only needs one yardstick, not more!



How much snow did you guys get??
I went to work today, and came back around 2pm(and it wasnt THAT much snow. maybe around an inch or so), then I went to nap, just woke up, and saw A LOT of snow!!!!!!!I can't tell if it is still snowing, but it sure looks like we have at least several inches of snow~ LOL!!! I am super excited, and tempted to take out AMI out(Ein is napping)... DId you guys get snow bombed too??


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Curious_Ein said:


> How much snow did you guys get??
> I went to work today, and came back around 2pm(and it wasnt THAT much snow. maybe around an inch or so), then I went to nap, just woke up, and saw A LOT of snow!!!!!!!I can't tell if it is still snowing, but it sure looks like we have at least several inches of snow~ LOL!!! I am super excited, and tempted to take out AMI out(Ein is napping)... DId you guys get snow bombed too??


It has been snowing all day, but we probably have only 3 or 4 inches so far.
It sounds like the worst of it will be overnight.
We'll see how it looks when we wake up in the morning!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Yogi's Mom said:


> I Think Everyone has had all they can take of this.


LOL you got that right Nickee!  I hope everyone stays safe!


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

ooo not bad; I hear pretty strong winds hitting the window, and looked out, and it seems like the snow truck hasn't hit the streets as of yet.. was the snow storm suppose to hit NYC and NJ the most, I wonder? I feel like I missed out all the hot weather news updates here.. hehe

I am sooo thankful for the pee pads/grates right now, and that they do potty indoors- I can sing Hallelujah! I just saw someone out the window who was walking their golden doodle, and oh boy, I don't know how they do potty outside all around the year.....


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> All I can say is that the meteorologists made a very big thing about Superstorm Sandy and boy were they right in spades.:w00t::w00t: But in that all the models lined up. They usually try to find how much overlap there is in the models to be more precise.


I was really hoping they'd get this snow storm in New England wrong, but the weather forecast has been pretty right on- super storm sandy.. my heart goes out to those in NY and NJ who were hit pretty hard. I hope they finally got their heat by now in this, yet another snow storm! It is outrageous how it took our government a long time to get the supplies and heat/electricity back to those people during those cold months.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Attempting to post a link to a video of snow plows on Hudson street:


Brian Stelter's post on Vine


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

vjw said:


> Attempting to post a link to a video of snow plows on Hudson street:
> 
> 
> Brian Stelter's post on Vine


The NYC Sanitation Trucks with snowplows like to form conga lines. They do a good job but are SO NOISY!. I know they'll wake me during the night. :angry:


----------

